# Check out these tiny puppies on Petfinder



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If anyone is looking for a tiny malti-poo, checkout these babies<a href="http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13009946" target="_blank">
</a>
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13009946


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Man, those should go fast.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

So cute!!! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

OMG, Pat You're killing me. I want one of those babies. I just had my home visit today for SCMR to foster. I had made up my mind, it would be better to help some dogs in need than to get a puppy, but those little darlings are just too cute. Thinking to self "you must be good and help others in need" I know those darlings will be snapped up immediately.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh My!!! I wonder if they still have either one. I tried calling but they dont answer until after 9.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Feb 9 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722965


> OMG, Pat You're killing me. I want one of those babies. I just had my home visit today for SCMR to foster. I had made up my mind, it would be better to help some dogs in need than to get a puppy, but those little darlings are just too cute. Thinking to self "you must be good and help others in need" I know those darlings will be snapped up immediately.[/B]


Reva - they'll be small enough that you'll hardly notice one - I say go for it!

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Feb 10 2009, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723251


> Oh My!!! I wonder if they still have either one. I tried calling but they dont answer until after 9.[/B]


Call again, it would be cool if someone on SM got one. :thumbsup:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I called first thing this morning and left a message. My sister also called. Still no call back


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the woman who is fostering these babies. She is a pit bull rescue and she says she knows nothing about these little ones. Apparently she took in the preg female and the daddy because the owner was on drugs. The babies are now 6 weeks old. They started with 4....1 male and 3 females. One of the females passed away recently from hypoglycemia. She said she didnt know these littles ones could get low blood sugar and this baby was the tiniest.

Anyway...she now wants to keep them a bit longer which is totally understandable. She said she is pulling the ad from pet finder now. I am emailing her so she can email me back some pictures.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Feb 10 2009, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723403


> I just got off the phone with the woman who is fostering these babies. She is a pit bull rescue and she says she knows nothing about these little ones. Apparently she took in the preg female and the daddy because the owner was on drugs. The babies are now 6 weeks old. They started with 4....1 male and 3 females. One of the females passed away recently from hypoglycemia. She said she didnt know these littles ones could get low blood sugar and this baby was the tiniest.
> 
> Anyway...she now wants to keep them a bit longer which is totally understandable. She said she is pulling the ad from pet finder now. I am emailing her so she can email me back some pictures.[/B]


Cool, are you thinking of taking one? I hope you'll share the pics with us.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 10 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723406


> QUOTE (MamaMia @ Feb 10 2009, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723403





> I just got off the phone with the woman who is fostering these babies. She is a pit bull rescue and she says she knows nothing about these little ones. Apparently she took in the preg female and the daddy because the owner was on drugs. The babies are now 6 weeks old. They started with 4....1 male and 3 females. One of the females passed away recently from hypoglycemia. She said she didnt know these littles ones could get low blood sugar and this baby was the tiniest.
> 
> Anyway...she now wants to keep them a bit longer which is totally understandable. She said she is pulling the ad from pet finder now. I am emailing her so she can email me back some pictures.[/B]


Cool, are you thinking of taking one? I hope you'll share the pics with us.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Definately!! Ive been waiting patiently for #3. Im hoping this one works out. My sister also wants one so if all goes well...we will drive to Orlando when the pups are ready to go. I will share pics when/if I get them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Feb 10 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723488


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 10 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723406





> QUOTE (MamaMia @ Feb 10 2009, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723403





> I just got off the phone with the woman who is fostering these babies. She is a pit bull rescue and she says she knows nothing about these little ones. Apparently she took in the preg female and the daddy because the owner was on drugs. The babies are now 6 weeks old. They started with 4....1 male and 3 females. One of the females passed away recently from hypoglycemia. She said she didnt know these littles ones could get low blood sugar and this baby was the tiniest.
> 
> Anyway...she now wants to keep them a bit longer which is totally understandable. She said she is pulling the ad from pet finder now. I am emailing her so she can email me back some pictures.[/B]


Cool, are you thinking of taking one? I hope you'll share the pics with us.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Definately!! Ive been waiting patiently for #3. Im hoping this one works out. My sister also wants one so if all goes well...we will drive to Orlando when the pups are ready to go. I will share pics when/if I get them.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Kristy that is awesome!! You have been waiting patiently. Congrats! The ad says they are all adopted now. Can't wait to see pics.


----------

